# Chick fell a considerable hight



## Cardamom (Mar 27, 2020)

When handling a chick while standnig the chick was accenently droped form about 1.3 meters. The chick has hurt his/her leg, and keeps laying still. The poor thing also lost apitite. We are new to chickens and do not know how to care for this chicken in a way that minimizes long term damage. 

Please help us with this situation,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry but that doesn't sound good. If it's still in that condition after many hours there's internal damage that it probably can not recover from. 

That's the only advice I can give for one so young. Just let it rest to see if it's stunned.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear about this situation. How is the chick now? If it is still alive please post a picture of it for us. Will it drink? has it pooped? Is it's belly bigger than it should be? Robin is right about internal damage and bleeding. That will be the big thing. We can deal with an injured leg, it's the insides that will get them. I hope that it's okay. Let us know as soon as you can if it is still alive so that we can help you.
The picture will tell us a lot about it's condition.


----------



## Cardamom (Mar 27, 2020)

The chick is doing better, we had him isolated for a while, but they have been hopping around a lot, so we reintroduced them with the other chicks. I no longer worry about the injury, but I dont think it wil heal perfectly. We do not have many chickens so we wil be able to make sure it stays healthy.

Edit, its the chick on the right in the photo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Funny, I had to do a trip into town this morning and I was wondering how it was doing. So often we don't hear back with situations like your peep's so thank you for the update. 

Believe it or not even when you have a boatload you'd be able to identify individual birds.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I am so glad to see she is still alive, that's a great sign. I assume it is eating and drinking now? Pooping?


----------



## janamsingh (Mar 31, 2020)

Cardamom said:


> When handling a chick while standnig the chick was accenently droped form about 1.3 meters. The chick has hurt his/her leg, and keeps laying still. The poor thing also lost apitite. We are new to chickens and do not know how to care for this chicken in a way that minimizes long term damage.
> 
> Please help us with this situation,


i had a similar situation with one of my aseel hens. but fortunately she was a mature bird and her injury was not from falling, rather her leg was scratched by rooster badly. i placed separately and now she is back with them. 
But the problem with your little bird is that it has stopped eating and that's really dangerous. I would suggest that you should feed the bird with your hands for a few days.

I dont know about her injury but i am sure that if the birds stops eating, that can only make the situation worse. So make sure that she eats well


----------

